# Wicked YAWN pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Got a new lens today and these are the first few decent pics with it.








Hope you like


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Once again very nice pics... you dirty dirty photo whore :rasp:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

what settings do you use on your camera? and what lens is that?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nothing short of amazing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> what settings do you use on your camera? and what lens is that?
> [snapback]988109[/snapback]​


The lens is a 105mm f2.8 EX DG macro. Only got it today, so i've got some playing around to do before i know wether i like it or not.
As far as camera settings go, i tend to prefere shooting in shutter priority at the mo, with speeds of 1/25 and above.


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

damn york, you can just about see into the future w/ your pics.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great shots as usual.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

York, I didn't know you had firemouths.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

waspride said:


> York, I didn't know you had firemouths.
> [snapback]988518[/snapback]​


I traded my Ausie yabby and got 3 archer fish, a pair of firemouths and two butterfly fish.
The archers are awesome and very lively, they come to the front of the tank when you walk in the room, and arent skitish in the slightest :nod:


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

bah, damn internet


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet work york.







I can't wait for some pics of archer fish spitting at their food. I'm waiting with my fingers crossed.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Sweet work york.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one of the reasons i got them, its going to be a right challenge. It will also have to wait, as i'm moving house shortly and they should be moving into the rhom tank when he moves out. With the water level droped, and some overhanging plants to put some crickets on for target practice i hope to pull it off :nod:


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

hes pretty coo lookin


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yorkie,









These shots are f*cking awesome. Crisp clear. How long did you have to sit
in front of your tank and wait for those fockers to yarn though?
ad why no pics of the Archers?
Or better yet...the Ray


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Yorkie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go Gordeez, yawning archers :laugh:

Had to sit there for a litle while, but with a beer in the hand time goes quite quickly









Its 3am over here, i'll post some of the ray tomorow :laugh:


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow dude that sh*t is clear


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o and nice fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Yorkie,
> ...


Good shots on those Archers!
But man, they sure are ugly. But, Pets resemble there owners so...







(I set my self up for that one, but well worth it







)

I'll be looking forward to the Ray shots :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Just two words "Wonky Gob"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAA!!!








Can you say owned?

Awesome shots, as always, York








I really wonder why are your fish always yawning - are you that boring a person?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Jeez you have an awesome camera


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Any error messages or anything with that lens york? How do you like it?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

werd(wicked)indeed.very cool


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn....how do you do it, every time again









Do you have too much spare time and wait hours with your camera before your tank to see a fish yawn or are your fish permanently sleepy (just kidding







)

I'm just a little jeaulous and think th epics are looking awesome


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet! I dont have the patience for that! Great pics!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Lyle said:


> Any error messages or anything with that lens york? How do you like it?
> [snapback]992598[/snapback]​


Not had any problems with it whatsoever Lyle, and i've taken quite a few pic. Lets hope it stays that way. Gotta say i was planning on getting a canon lens, but seeing this one marked up at the wrong price, i just had to buy it :laugh:



jan said:


> Damn....how do you do it, every time again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess i spend a lot of time watching my tanks rather than watching TV :laugh: 
A beer in the hand keeps it interesting, and it doesnt take long to work out in what situations your fish is likely to yawn. Around feeding time is usually a good bet, either just as you put the food in, or after they've eaten


----------

